# Stocking list for 75g



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

We are moving next month and will finally be able to set up a salt water tank. We already got a tank that was listed as a 77g, and seems to be about that. It comes with some "live" rock but has been a freshwater tank for a couple years.

We are looking into stocking it with..

Flame Angel
Pair of Percula Clownfish

Those are a must unless for some reason it's not possible at all. We would also like, but would be willing to remove or change as necessary...

Some kind of goby
Bicolor Blenny (strong like)
Some kind of cardinal fish
Yellowtail damsels (these have to be kept in a small group I understand?)
Green Mandarin


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ladayen said:


> We are moving next month and will finally be able to set up a salt water tank. We already got a tank that was listed as a 77g, and seems to be about that. It comes with some "live" rock but has been a freshwater tank for a couple years.
> 
> We are looking into stocking it with..
> 
> ...


 Looks good. Some advice though. Mandarin are tough to feed, unless you get one that is already trained to eat mysis or sinking pellets, you have to feed the tank PODS. Damsels are verey ill tempered and once they get a foot hold in your tank they will chase your other fish around, and you will have a very hard time getting them out.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

ladayen said:


> We are moving next month and will finally be able to set up a salt water tank. We already got a tank that was listed as a 77g, and seems to be about that. It comes with some "live" rock but has been a freshwater tank for a couple years.
> 
> We are looking into stocking it with..
> 
> ...


The list looks good to me, with 2 exceptions. The Yellowtail Damsels could prove to be to aggressive, only because of your tank size. They are a small fish, yes, but they show much more aggression in tanks under 6 foot in length. I would stay away.

The Green Mandarin is a very bad idea. They are very difficult feeders, as mentioned, and are extremely susceptible to ich. This fish is just not one that most people should ever consider in their tank. Far to big of a risk.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

If i was going to have the flame angel and pair of percula clownfish.... what would you suggest to go with them? being new to saltwater I really want to do the proper research on the stock fish before it's time to put them in.... also with these fish is it better to do FOWLR or Reef or whatever? I would love input from those with experience.

Thanks Guys,
Ladayen's Wife


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ladayen said:


> If i was going to have the flame angel and pair of percula clownfish.... what would you suggest to go with them? being new to saltwater I really want to do the proper research on the stock fish before it's time to put them in.... also with these fish is it better to do FOWLR or Reef or whatever? I would love input from those with experience.
> 
> Thanks Guys,
> Ladayen's Wife


Your stocking list is sound, just remove thoes 2 fish. There are quite a few to still choose from.
Saltwater Fish: Marine Aquarium Fish for Saltwater Aquariums


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Flame Angel
Pair of Percula Clownfish
Some kind of goby
Bicolor Blenny (strong like)
Some kind of cardinal fish

Ok with these fish.. how much more can I put in? Should any of these have more then one?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ladayen said:


> Flame Angel
> Pair of Percula Clownfish
> Some kind of goby
> Bicolor Blenny (strong like)
> ...


You have room for a few more, the ones you have picked out won't get very big. You could get a couple more mid range size.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Do all gobies need live sand to sift through to find food?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ladayen said:


> Do all gobies need live sand to sift through to find food?


 They are by nature sand sifters.
Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Cooling Fans


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

ladayen said:


> Flame Angel
> Pair of Percula Clownfish
> Some kind of goby
> Bicolor Blenny (strong like)
> ...


This is a 75 gallon tank, correct? Assuming you create an adequate structure of dry/live rock, helping to break up the territory, you have quite a bit more room for fish in this tank. I can not overstate the importance of having a good reef structure in your tank. Not necessarily corals, but of rock that recreates the natural environment these fish live in. 

I would personally consider 4 fish the size & behavior of the Flame Angel and Clownfish. In fact, you could keep a pair of Flame Angels and a pair of Clowns. Throw in 6-8 carfully selected reef dwelling fish, and you are in great shape. 

There is an article in our reference library that may help you:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...h-compatability-creating-stocking-list-38579/


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

How does this list sound?

2x ocellaris clownfish
1x bangaii cardinal
1 x flame angel
2x royal gramma basslet
1x firefish goby
1x tail spot blenny
1x dispar anthias
1x copperband butterfly
3 x green chromis or black and white chromis


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

i am afraid most ppl will as you for some more info.. little hard to make judgment call with out knowing specifics, such as tank size. fish only/fowlr/reef. water paramatiers, ect.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

atleast i caint,as i am a complete saltwater newb, lol.. but learning.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Gotta go back to the first post in the thread 

Just for the new page.. it will be for a 75g tank that is not currently set up. FOWLR to start with a possibility of coverting it to reef over time.


----------



## wannalearn (Jan 22, 2011)

oh my..lol.i appologize. i must have accidently clicked page 2.. i thought this was the first page..lol.. sorry, my fault.. maybe this is what happens when you have a few captin and coke's.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks fine to me. Your Green Chromis are ot going to last long, they will chase each other unitl you only have one. But other than that your good.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

really.. we choose 3 because it said they should be in groups.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ladayen said:


> really.. we choose 3 because it said they should be in groups.


 Trust me, the dominant one will chase the others to death. I was told the same thing long ago, and mine are gone also, so are many others that I advised not to do it. But...


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

alright.. guess we'll go with just one then.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i suggest a longnose butterfly over a copperband. copperbands are some picky eaters.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

haha we actually wanted a longnose more but they seem to be difficult to find in our neck of the woods. Maybe we'll just try a little harder then.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> Looks fine to me. Your Green Chromis are ot going to last long, they will chase each other unitl you only have one. But other than that your good.


Agreed. Green Chromis behave almost exactly like Tiger Barbs. They need to be in VERY large groups to work well, meaning 50 or more in 400 gallon tank. That sort of thing.


----------

